
Using Sanity.io with React Dashboard Auth Functions - dillonraphael
https://creatorsneverdie.com/post/how-to-use-sanity-io-with-react-dashboard-auth-functions
======
digidondraper
This is actually brilliant. I've been playing with contentful, but sanity
seems like the way to go with React projects

